# My Anniversary



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I meant to post this last week, but I was very busy at work and didn't have a chance.
Dec. 16th was my 2 year anniversary or should I say "rebirth". It's been a long and healthy 2 years though. No more incidents, going to the gym and getting stronger. The brain function is likely not to get much better, so I'm somewhat limited in some things now, but the important part is that I can be with my family and all of you for that much longer. I hope to repost this in 20 or more years as well. I finally have a court hearing for the insurance in February so I hope this part of the journey will soon be over!!! 
And of course my thanks go out to all of you who have had a major part in helping to keep up my spirits and interest in what I was trained to do!
I still can't wait to meet as many of you as I can one day, especially * and * and * ( you know who you are!)


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Congratulations. All the best.

In my short time here, I was never aware you were impaired in any way. The Internet is a good equalizer I suppose, so it was a surprise to me to read this. 

Be well,

Phil


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I'm so happy for you Chrose. That is an amazing recovery!

May the New Year be even better for you!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey Chrose.

You know 

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Congratulations Chrose!



I am so happy for you. I know too well how hard recovery or illness can be. Have a wonderful Christmas and a fantastic new year!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Best wishes for a year of health ahead, Chrose. We're lucky to have you here!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

My Dear Chrose,

Has it been two years already ?!?!

God time travels fast.

I send you strong and positive thoughts and feelings.

You are truly one of a kind.

God bless you and your wondeful family

xoxo
CC 

PS.my doors always open.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congrats Chrose! If I've learned nothing else...I've learned that you can make it through things you never thought you could. Amazing how the time passes and life returns to "normal."

Here's wishing you many more anniversaries!

Nancy


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Chrose, as witty, knowledgeable, skilled and hilarious as you are, I can't imagine that your brain is any less than it used to be. But let me tell you that I am sooooo glad that you decided to come back here after your initial recovery. We missed you! And I will be waiting for that post in December, 2022. Keep up the good work, my friend.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

It's been a pleasure getting to know you, and I hope we can continue for many, many, many years to come.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Chrose , looking foreward to your many new posts and happy anniversery . You rock the world ( as well as cook real good ) so keep the good stuff coming . Your friend in food . Douglas..........................


----------

